# Gateway 510x Review's



## Compumedic (Oct 1, 2002)

Hey everyone... just bought a Gateway 510x for my kid's and was wondering if anyone had any personal experience with this system. It comes with a P4 3.0Ghz, 512 RAM, 120GB HDD, DVD burner, and 17" LCD (upgraded from 15"). It will be used mostly for games, MP3 and music video streaming.

Thanks.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Whoa, you bought that for your KIDS? whoa. Nice looking system. That should be fine for anything theyde want, as long as its not P2P. Make sure they keep the spyware and adware off, and itll be fine. What video card does it have?


----------



## Compumedic (Oct 1, 2002)

Well, video is virtually non-exsistent (Intel Extreme Graphics integrated). I already have planned to buy a ATI Radeon 9600 series card so that I can install it for them as soon as the PC arrives which should give them the power they need and should'nt need upgrading anytime soon.


----------

